# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Geckos or Gargoyle Geckos?

## RR - Mackenzie

I will be getting a gecko towards the end of the year, and I had my heart set on a Crested Gecko.

But, it turns out, that Gargoyle geckos can be very sweet and tame. I only get more confused as time goes by! >.<

I want a gecko that will sit and relax with me, basically like a bump on a log. I just really want a gecko that will sit on me and just chill out.

What will be better, Crested Gecko or Gargoyle Gecko?

~ Mackenzie

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

Out of my groups I have some cresteds/gargoyles who wont hold still and some that just hang out out. It really depends on the individual. Either way they are both neat and I dont like one more then the other. Get both  :Razz:

----------

_bad-one_ (06-09-2010)

----------


## mlededee

It kind of just depends on the individual gecko. None of the gargoyles that I have had were particularly calm (one was an absolute nutcase) but I didn't spend as much time handling them as some of my cresteds. Some cresteds can also be wild monkeys though. I'd recommend either getting an adult, that is known to be calm and easily handled, or get a baby that you can raise up with lots of handling so that it will hopefully turn out to be what you are looking for.

----------


## Seru1

I like them both but I definatly like Gargs more. Hands down.


I like the stone granite look they have, especially a nice black and white striped. Plus there tails grow back which I like.

----------


## zeke

I would get a Garg, but thats only b/c I have 2 cresties and a White Spotted... The Gargs are a little more pricey, I've seen some go for $150 and thats a baby.. Best of luck.

 Cheers

----------


## kellysballs

I like that gargs tails grow back but I like the look and ease of care for cresteds better. I mean they are super similar in care but I find the cresteds a little easier.

----------


## Inugohan

I've always liked gargs more, but I took the jump and got a cresty(local and awesome genes) well she is crazy. Never heard of a biting cresty until now, but sure as heck I got one. Kinda bums me out, she won't tame down, but I love her all the same. I still can't wait to get a garg though!(this year maybe? It needs to be perfect so I might be waiting a while) ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## mainbutter

With rhacs, it's really a crapshoot whether you get a tame one or not.  I've had ZERO success 'taming down' excitable geckos.. but all those were already adults when I got them..  whether or not that is a factor I don't know.

NONE of my geckos are ones I can trust to take my eyes off of, however about half of them are calm enough they'd never run off.  The half that are good handlers just require fairly regular hand-walking.  I can chill with them while watching TV, but I have to pay attention to them.  Typing on a computer with one of them is probably out of the question.

My one gargoyle gecko is as calm as my calmest crestie, and is an absoulte peach.  There is constant hand-walking during handling for the most part, but the gecko seems pretty darn relaxed.

The differences in personality between cresties and gargs is minute enough that I'd say get whichever one you prefer the looks of.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Gargs, all the way!!  :Good Job: 

There are definitely nasty gargs out there that will bite and hiss, but it all has to do with handling. After even a week without handling, mine will get a bit nervous (but never aggressive). Normally she is a sweetheart and VERY fun to hang out with!

Cresties are really cute too, but imo you can't beat gargoyles! They're so exotic looking, not to mention fairly tolerant when it comes to heat/humidity variations (from what I've heard, moreso than cresties).

----------

